# Celine Cabas Phantom: Comfy shoulder straps?



## winnymill

Hi all,

I'm contemplating buying the Celine Small Cabas Phantom for my 'everything' bag (but predominantly work - think laptop, gym wear, bottle etc.) and I have heard from one girl that stuffing it heavily can make the shoulder straps dig as they're rather thin.

Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks!


----------



## rmbags

Not at all! It was my work bag ever since I purchased it and have never thought it was too heavy and I put everything in my bag including a Mac 13 inch, notebooks etc  it’s an amazing bag and I can’t recommend it enough!!


----------



## muchstuff

winnymill said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm contemplating buying the Celine Small Cabas Phantom for my 'everything' bag (but predominantly work - think laptop, gym wear, bottle etc.) and I have heard from one girl that stuffing it heavily can make the shoulder straps dig as they're rather thin.
> 
> Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks!


I have one and I haven't carried it a lot yet and haven't loaded it up heavily but it's a super comfy bag to carry and I intend on getting another colour!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Omg I got one last week, I just posted about it. It’s my everyday bag/mom bag/work bag. I’m a Nurse Case Manager in Community Nursing and life so much cr@p with me on the daily I needed a massive but understated bag I could also just use everyday. A lot of bags I find the straps slide or slip... not this bag, the straps “mold” to your body. Yes it fits every gosh darn thing and the kitchen sink!!! No I had no intentions of spending 2K on a workhouse bag but it ended up being the best option for me. I purchased mine at Nordstrom.


----------



## muchstuff

UmmIbrahim said:


> Omg I got one last week, I just posted about it. It’s my everyday bag/mom bag/work bag. I’m a Nurse Case Manager in Community Nursing and life so much cr@p with me on the daily I needed a massive but understated bag I could also just use everyday. A lot of bags I find the straps slide or slip... not this bag, the straps “mold” to your body. Yes it fits every gosh darn thing and the kitchen sink!!! No I had no intentions of spending 2K on a workhouse bag but it ended up being the best option for me. I purchased mine at Nordstrom.


I got mine from Fashionphile and it's in excellent shape. They have a reasonably good selection of pre-loved Phantoms.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Hi @winnymill, I’ve had my Medium Cabas Phantom for around a year now and absolutely adore it! It can get heavy depending on what you’re carrying (but what bag doesn’t?) however I do find the straps reasonably comfortable. I’ve attached pictures of what the contents of my bag looks like for reference: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’ve even carried it with a smaller crossbody inside to grab and go:


----------



## lakeshow

Thanks for this post...I am also considering the tote for work so it came just in time.


----------



## LVinCali

I just got my dream Birkin bag, but I still switch back to my Cabas Phantom occasionally.  It fits so much, so light and comfy.  Agree that it really molds to your body.  Best under the radar tote.  I might sell my Goyards and just stick with this tote since you can’t actually put anything heavy in a Goyard.


----------



## nygrl

It does get a bit heavy if you load it up because the entire thing is leather. However, I don't think the straps are too thin at all. I've had mine for about a year as my main work bag, which means I pack it up with an extra pair of shoes, lunch, etc. and I haven't felt the straps dig in or become too heavy on my shoulder. Mine was sort of an impulse purchase as I didn't really need another bag, but it's become my main tote because it's so carefree and looks great. Highly recommend if you are on the fence.


----------



## lindacherie

winnymill said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm contemplating buying the Celine Small Cabas Phantom for my 'everything' bag (but predominantly work - think laptop, gym wear, bottle etc.) and I have heard from one girl that stuffing it heavily can make the shoulder straps dig as they're rather thin.
> 
> Anyone have any experiences to share? Thanks!



The straps do dig if you overload the bag. I put a lot of things in mine like wallet, phone, diapers, my kids’ snacks and water bottles, books, toys, etc... so pretty much equivalent of a laptop, gym wear, water bottle... that you want to put in. Overall, not the comfiest, but not bad either... definitely comfier than a lot of other totes out there.

I love the bag a lot... it’s well-made, understated, and timeless. Highly recommend. Here’s a pic below (don’t know why it’s sideways though).

Good luck deciding!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

lindacherie said:


> The straps do dig if you overload the bag. I put a lot of things in mine like wallet, phone, diapers, my kids’ snacks and water bottles, books, toys, etc... so pretty much equivalent of a laptop, gym wear, water bottle... that you want to put in. Overall, not the comfiest, but not bad either... definitely comfier than a lot of other totes out there.
> 
> I love the bag a lot... it’s well-made, understated, and timeless. Highly recommend. Here’s a pic below (don’t know why it’s sideways though).
> 
> Good luck deciding!
> 
> View attachment 4790637



I love the color! How have you found the wear? Do you use the bag frequently? I’m considering getting a light color but I don’t want to worry about wearing it with jeans or scuffing up the corners


----------



## lindacherie

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I love the color! How have you found the wear? Do you use the bag frequently? I’m considering getting a light color but I don’t want to worry about wearing it with jeans or scuffing up the corners



Actually just got the bag a month ago, but have been using it every time I do go out.  The bottom of the bag hits before my hips, so no problem w jeans so far. Noticed that one of the straps have flared up a bit though, but maybe that’s bc I’ve overstuffed my bag. Haven’t been super gentle w it, but corners haven’t been scuffed and it still looks new!


----------



## lakeshow

lindacherie said:


> The straps do dig if you overload the bag. I put a lot of things in mine like wallet, phone, diapers, my kids’ snacks and water bottles, books, toys, etc... so pretty much equivalent of a laptop, gym wear, water bottle... that you want to put in. Overall, not the comfiest, but not bad either... definitely comfier than a lot of other totes out there.
> 
> I love the bag a lot... it’s well-made, understated, and timeless. Highly recommend. Here’s a pic below (don’t know why it’s sideways though).
> 
> Good luck deciding!
> 
> View attachment 4790637



Is this the medium size? Leather looks so nice!


----------



## eunaddict

lindacherie said:


> Actually just got the bag a month ago, but have been using it every time I do go out.  The bottom of the bag hits before my hips, so no problem w jeans so far. Noticed that one of the straps have flared up a bit though, but maybe that’s bc I’ve overstuffed my bag. Haven’t been super gentle w it, but corners haven’t been scuffed and it still looks new!



Where is everyone finding old logo bags  ? I've been asking every store I've been to since mid 2019 and there are usually only a couple of SLGs or a Frame bag or two left...


----------



## winks

Just in case you haven't made any decision yet: I'd take the larger one. Had the small version previously and it was too small to hold my gym gear, work stuff, and my Chanel WOC


----------



## lindacherie

lakeshow said:


> Is this the medium size? Leather looks so nice!



This is the small size, I think. Love, love, love the leather.


eunaddict said:


> Where is everyone finding old logo bags  ? I've been asking every store I've been to since mid 2019 and there are usually only a couple of SLGs or a Frame bag or two left...



I bought mine from Jomashop. If you like the color chalk, it should still be available! Otherwise, you can keep checking reseller sites for NWT w the old Céline logo.


----------



## coffee2go

LVinCali said:


> I just got my dream Birkin bag, but I still switch back to my Cabas Phantom occasionally.  It fits so much, so light and comfy.  Agree that it really molds to your body.  Best under the radar tote.  I might sell my Goyards and just stick with this tote since you can’t actually put anything heavy in a Goyard.



Hi, I was just wondering how is it that you can’t put anything heavy in a Goyard? I was deciding between Goyard Artois and Celine Cabas Phantom and just couldn’t justify paying over 1500€ for a bag made of plastic (Goyard), so went for Celine which was around 1400€ and it’s leather. Happy with my purchase but just would love to know more about the quality of Goyard bags and whether they’re worth it or not


----------



## de_priss

Hello ladies,
I want as well to add the cabas phantom small size in my collection! 

Could you please enlighten me regarding the length of the straps?


----------



## Gourmetgal

I believe the strap length is on the website.  But in practice the straps are shoulder straps with a comfortable drop.


----------



## Bizaar

de_priss said:


> Hello ladies,
> I want as well to add the cabas phantom small size in my collection!
> 
> Could you please enlighten me regarding the length of the straps?


I measure the drop at 24 cm and I agree with Gourmetgal - very comfortable drop that easily passes the elbow test. 

The Celine Cabas Phantom is one of the great unsung heros of the bag-world.


----------



## de_priss

You are very correct; it is on the website: 22cm drop the small size (i just missed it!) 

Now I have got to decide the color! I loove the grey but I already have the belt micro in grey..  ouuf life decisions (not, haha!)


----------



## Gourmetgal

I love the grey and also have taupe in another bag.  Prefer the grey!


----------



## jayjay77

de_priss said:


> You are very correct; it is on the website: 22cm drop the small size (i just missed it!)
> 
> Now I have got to decide the color! I loove the grey but I already have the belt micro in grey..  ouuf life decisions (not, haha!)


I have the small cabas phantom in grey and love it!


----------



## coffee2go

de_priss said:


> You are very correct; it is on the website: 22cm drop the small size (i just missed it!)
> 
> Now I have got to decide the color! I loove the grey but I already have the belt micro in grey..  ouuf life decisions (not, haha!)



I was debating between grey and taupe, and went for taupe as it is much easier to style with other colours


----------



## de_priss

Aah!! 

Any photos would be more than welcome ladies!


----------



## jayjay77

de_priss said:


> Aah!!
> 
> Any photos would be more than welcome ladies!


Here’s a pic of my small in grey --- sorry the lighting is a bit dark


----------



## de_priss

Ohh thank you so much for posting a picture!!

So elegant and beautiful and timeless..


----------



## coffee2go

For the past few days I’ve been using my small cabas phantom daily, I have stuffed it quite a lot and the shoulder straps weren’t an issue despite the weight of the bag. However, one thing I noticed after using it without bag insert for a day, that it’s indeed a big black hole, and I don’t like having to look for smth while going through all the items, so I’ll be definitely using it with bag organizer I got. I love the softness and sturdiness of the leather and I think it’s a great travel bag as it can be folded flat… I’ve been worried I won’t be using it as much since I got used to small bags and mostly WFH, but on the days I want to go to work from a cafe or just have lots of errands to run, it turned out to be a quite nice bag to go out with


----------



## coffee2go

coffee2go said:


> For the past few days I’ve been using my small cabas phantom daily, I have stuffed it quite a lot and the shoulder straps weren’t an issue despite the weight of the bag. However, one thing I noticed after using it without bag insert for a day, that it’s indeed a big black hole, and I don’t like having to look for smth while going through all the items, so I’ll be definitely using it with bag organizer I got. I love the softness and sturdiness of the leather and I think it’s a great travel bag as it can be folded flat… I’ve been worried I won’t be using it as much since I got used to small bags and mostly WFH, but on the days I want to go to work from a cafe or just have lots of errands to run, it turned out to be a quite nice bag to go out with
> 
> View attachment 5314909



Note: after having this bag for a few hours on my shoulder stuffed as much as shown on the picture, my shoulder did start to hurt from straps pulling so much weight, so when carrying laptop or IPad and a few notebooks I wouldn’t recommend this bag to be worn on shoulder while walking around for a few hours out and about… better if you’re driving by car from one place to the another or riding a bike with a busket in front or when sitting in uncrowded public transport (I would doubt the security of this bag being an open tote)… the bag isn’t suited for long walks while heavily stuffed!


----------

